# Legendary Haunt Tour 2017 location announced



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Legendary Haunt Tour 2017 going to the Philadelphia area:

http://coaster-nation.com/transworld-reveals-location-for-2017-legendary-haunt-tour/


----------

